# Single or double band?



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Forgive me if this question has been answered, I can't find it in the forum. Currently I have a Seal Sniper I bought years ago set up with double bands TTF. I am shooting 1/2" steel. I also have a Hathcock sniper coming. I got into slinging thinking that I may use it for hunting/protection, but I'm not hunting and don't really intend to now. Now I solely shoot at targets in the back yard. The question is, would I make better progress switching to single bands and 3/8" ammo? Or just stick with what I have and continue on.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Single bands are more suitable for learning to shoot and target applications . 3/8 " steel never requires a double band set .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

treefork said:


> Single bands are more suitable for learning to shoot and target applications . 3/8 " steel never requires a double band set .


I agree. I never was a fan of doubles. Folded singles can do the job with heavier ammo and like tree fork says,with smaller ammo no doubling is needed.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I shoot half inch steel on a single band at 15 yards and I have no issues with it at all. Double bands are more for hunting than anything in my opinion, and even then they aren't necessary. You will be fine with single bands.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Light ammo (colorful marbles for me), simple bands and explore the wonders of increasing length and not width or number of bands


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I think I knew the answer already but wanted to hear it from some who would know for sure.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I use double like both hunting and target once you get use to the pull don't think it make a difference only if your planning on taking hundreds of target shots a day then it's way better to use lighter bands less muscle fatigue


----------

